# Help, won't update program info!?



## mpearl (Jan 4, 2003)

Tivo connects and downloads just fine, processes the info but updated program info simply doesn't appear. Eventually it runs out. I rerun guided setup and the new program info appears. So, I have to run guided setup every week or so. Does anyone know what would cause this, and how to fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

Have you tried rebooting it? (i know that is a stupid question)

Has the unit been hacked?

If it has, try deleting the logs.


----------

